# Lorin Maazel died at the age of 84



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/14/arts/music/lorin-maazel-brilliant-intense-and-enigmatic-conductor-dies-at-84.html?_r=0

I remember him from his Verdi recordings on RCA (reissued by Brilliant Classics), that all are yearning with Italian spirit in the best way possible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

Two recordings I like to mention,first the Prokofieff fifth symphony with Cleveland and his Porgy and Bess.


----------

